# Songs for Beginners



## thsc (Dec 11, 2014)

Hi,

I started playing about 2.5 months ago and have gotten to the point where I can play all the basic open, 7th, suspended, bar, and power chords, albeit I haven't had much practice with the different bar chord shapes other than the E-barre chord shape. However, for all the other chords, I am able to change chords at a relatively comfortable speed. 

Before I proceed further into more intermediate/advanced techniques and such, I figure this is probably a good place for me to stop and learn 4 or 5 songs that will allow me to incorporate everything I've learnt so far before moving on. As a result, I'd like some suggestions from everyone about 4-5 songs that you think I should focus on in order to incorporate the greatest variety of chord progressions so that I'm fully able to internalize what I've learned so far, rather than only learning songs that have similar chord progressions or strumming patterns (another important skill). 

So far, I've tried learning: time of your life (greenday), which is great for some basic open chord progressions, and smells like teen spirit (although for this song, I can't seem to get the flow right where you mute the strings for a second to strum up and down between the power chord changes), which is great for power chord progressions.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

huh?​ .........................


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2014)

There have been quite a few threads over the years
on song ideas. Here's one that may help you out.
http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?35035-Street-Party-Setlist-Ideas


----------

